# Mom having pain in back and other symptoms ?



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

My Mom has been having terrible pains that start in her back, her whole back, and work their way all the way around to her stomach and down. She says they are horrible excrutiating pains. She was told she had a hernia, is this possible ?


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

cvoor, has your mom had tests, x-rays, or an MRI to diagnose this as a hernia? If not, I'd ask the doctor to be checking her out more carefully. It has to be painful and scary for her. She needs the peace of mind that a more thorough checkup would bring, unless she's already had that done.How are you doing?. I'm still on Prilosec, and still have the constipation thing going from the meds. But I don't have as much nausea as I did, at least right now. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi MadgeYes my Mom had a ultrasound and MRI done when she went to the emergency room one night. Her doc told her she had a hernia, and it would act up if she gained weight, or ate the wrong foods. I am still on Prilosec, but having problems with it, making things worse, so my GI doc told me to increase my dosage to 80mg a day, which I don't like. He said to see him in January. I may ask for a different PPI, or stay on Prilosec since I can tweak the dosage more easiy, than a script which is already fixed. I'm glad the nausea has let up for you, and hope the Prilosec is helping you.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm glad your mom had the tests done. I guess all she can do is ask the doctor for ways to deal with the pain she's having. It must be hard for her, though.80 mg seems like a lot! How is the Prilosec making things worse? I may have less nausea, but I still get the acidy phlegm in my throat some days. I haven't had any fried or spicy foods since I was diagnosed, but I have eaten some cookies and small amounts of dark chocolate from time to time. And I think that salad dressings are part of my problem too. Not sure. Some days it seems that certain foods bother me, and on other days the same foods don't. Go figure! I enjoy hearing from you. Let me know how you're doing, okay? And I hope your mom gets this problem resolved. (Wish I still had my mom. She died at age 90, and I miss her every day.)


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi MadgeI agree 80mg Prilosec is a bit much. Prilosec has just been giving me more symptoms at times, such as increased reflux, some nausea . I also have to watch what I eat. Yes, I'm so fortunate I still have my Mom, I love her dearly. I'll let ya know how I do on the increased dosage. Hope things are well with you .


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi All,Does you're mom still have her gallbladder?That might be it. Cvoor did you start the 80 mgof Prilosec? I go see the Gastro Dr. the day after Christmas. I have not had any tests yet. I have been feeling pretty well. It was our daughters birthday yesterday, had Subway subsand cake. So far no problems. Of course I just ate the turkey sandwich and took the onions and tomatoes off! The cake was yummy. I will see what happens!Cindy


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

No, I haven't started on the 80mg Prilosec yet, the doctor told me to stay at 40mg for 2 wks, then start the 80mg, which will start Dec 26th, and I'll let ya know how it works out for me, because I go to see him in January. Yes, my Mom has her gallbladder, not sure if they have looked at that. She had a ultrasound done, and MRI of her stomach she told me. I have to watch what I eat, ate a reese's peanut butter cup, not a good idea. I also have started bk on the multivitamin, sometimes it bothers me to take them.


----------

